# The Cheapest Add-On That Sells Products



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

The cheapest add-on to your products will cost you little, if anything, and put you ahead of your competition. See ShopNotes here for more.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I always try to point out that any of my items are custom built for them specifically. I do believe that it is a selling point that they truly will be the ONLY person to have anything like it. Make them feel special when you build them something. I offer to send them pictures of the items while they are being made. if it is an item that uses a Live Edge, if possible I send them pictures of different slabs that I can use. I think this lets them "pick their own wood" for the project. Hopefully again making them feel it is special to them.

But in every case, I TALK to them about woodworking and building products out of real wood.

I am enjoying your postings very much.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been enjoying these last few posts of yours. Lots of good ideas, keep it up!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, me too, I enjoy these posts. You have a great perspective and I feel like I am learning something from your opinions.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

You're welcome, guys! Hey, nothing wrong with passing along what I know to help others; I've been blessed, I'm spreading it around!


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Couldn't have said it better myself.

Salesmanship - who would've thought?

Now if only I could rehabilitate you in your understanding of following up…..................

Thanks.

Howard


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

A hang tag that says, "Crafted by Gnomes"


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for your post, they always have good points. I am a salesperson by proffession and I do a great job, but it really is sweet to have someone posting these reminders, my personal bookmark tab of my future Woodworking business has a lot of your posts in there. 

What about branding, do you put your name on every piece you make?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

pashley, you are exactly right. I hoard some very old wood that I have the story on, (145 year old oak and chestnut from a dairy barn in Scotdale, PA - barn was erected in 1876), and any time local wood is used, I always say, "Tennessee Walnut from Ooltewah", or "North Georgia Ambrosia Maple" that I selected myself. 
Adding how many years you've been at it also helps. I often tell people I sold my first commissions in 1971, (true), in Norfolk, VA. They like years of experience.
They also love to hear when you use a different finish.
I just sold a guitar with 12 coats, hand rubbed, of Tru-Oil, the same finish on the finest gunstocks. That did it, guy wrote the check on the spot…


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Jake* Actually yes, I do brand with a maker's mark. See this post.

*Tennessee* This is what I am talking about - a story. Can you imagine getting a tree that fell from George Washington's Mount Vernon estate, or one from Liberty Island, where the statue of Liberty stands? I think I would send the piece I create with that directly to auction at Sotheby's!

That guitar you sold sounds awesome. Please take this as constructive criticism, but I think perhaps your website could use an update? Sorry, I used to be a webmaster, and I see these things….


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

"My point? Build the best damn "X" you can, and charge a lot for it; use experience of the piece (whether that be a back-end story, exclusivity, etc) to help sell it."

Took my words right out of my mouth.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

And just to expound a little more on that, *Earlextech*, don't you want to do your very best, as a builder? Don't you want YOUR stuff to be the best to be found? I sure do.


----------

